
Hackers Came, but the French Were Prepared - kawera
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/09/world/europe/hackers-came-but-the-french-were-prepared.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&pagewanted=all
======
leggomylibro
This is a smart way to combat these political hacking campaigns, it seems.
Make them verify the information like any other venue, or they'll wind up
releasing bogus receipts for bath salts shipped to the French Parliament.

Make them double check. Press them for time, and force errors on their part.
Expecting your entire staff to be able to spot a phish is simply not good
enough.

~~~
candiodari
It may also have had something to do with the press simply refusing to publish
anything from the leaks [1]. In fact that may be more relevant.

I'm not sure what I think about this. Firstly this is the government censoring
the press by threatening individual reporters with criminal charges ... I
don't know what to say. This is obviously very, very bad.

It completely baffles me how anyone can be happy with Macron.

[1] [http://www.salon.com/2017/05/06/french-media-warned-not-
to-p...](http://www.salon.com/2017/05/06/french-media-warned-not-to-publish-
fridays-hacked-emails-of-centrist-candidate-emmanuel-macron/)

~~~
crez
Just tout clarify. The media blackout isn't specific to macronleaks or to this
election. It is due to the facts the macronleaks were released right before
the "période de reserve": * it is illegal to broadcast or print any political
document on the day of the election and the day before (French electoral code
- L49), * it is illegal for any candidate to publish any new argument if
opponents would not have enough time to reply before the end of the campaign
(French electoral code L48-2).

[https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affichCode.do;jsessionid=8C1A...](https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affichCode.do;jsessionid=8C1A13C0E6DD7FB1974F876B6B73A5C2.tpdila12v_2?idSectionTA=LEGISCTA000006148458&cidTexte=LEGITEXT000006070239&dateTexte=20170511)

